# Sundays Wrestlemania card looks better than Saturday's



## Adapting

Yea, I mean all of it is lackluster but night 2 is better. Only thing worth watching on the Saturday is Edge and AJ Styles and the Stone Cold segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Whichever one has Edge/AJ is the better night.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Never realized Edge and AJ was night one, I look forward to that match too


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I'm watching both anyway but Styles/Edge is the go to for me then Roman/Brock then Austin/KO(If Austin ain't competing)


----------



## Lorromire

Whichever night AJ/Edge is on is the better night. It's the only thing I'll be watching.


----------



## AlexfromAus

Voting night one for AJ v Edge and the Stone Cold segment/match. Either of those > Lesnar v Roman.


----------



## Damned

I just checked wwe.com and Edge is on night 2 now? I don't get what is on what night or how they're booking it, but the Austin factor makes me lean towards night 1. They could probably scrape together a half decent show if it was 1 night only, but looking at the card in total it's a joke.


----------



## Not Lying

I agree with whichever nights Edge/AJ ends up on will be better. These motherfuckers.
I do personally care more for Ronda and Becky's matches over Brock/Reigns, so yeah, night 1 for me unless Cody is on night 2 and AJ/Edge too.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Both cards are perfectly fine. Pretty sure the same thing was being discussed last year and night one turned out to be very good. Better off judging it after it actual happens not before hand.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Looks like AJ/Edge is night 2 with Seth Cody night 1. I suspect whichever night Edge is on Cody is on the other.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Stone Cold segment only remotely interesting part of the weekend. So whichever day that'll be on.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Damned said:


> I just checked wwe.com and Edge is on night 2 now? I don't get what is on what night or how they're booking it, but the Austin factor makes me lean towards night 1. They could probably scrape together a half decent show if it was 1 night only, but looking at the card in total it's a joke.


AJ vs Edge is still night 1.

(I stand corrected it's night 2 now.)


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AJ vs Edge is still night 1.


Not saying you are wrong but you want might to let WWE know as a they still have it on Night 2 on WWE.com


----------



## haribo

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AJ vs Edge is still night 1.





> _This bout was originally announced for WrestleMania Sunday, but then pulled from that listing and was temporarily not assigned to any night. WWE then added the match back to WrestleMania Sunday, but for unexplained reasons, the booking was once again changed and added to the Saturday lineup.
> It seems another change was made to this matchup and AJ Styles and Edge were moved yet again back to their original date – WrestleMania Sunday. During last night’s SmackDown, Michael Cole went through the card for the two-night event and listed Styles vs. Edge for Sunday night.
> WWE.com has also updated to reflect this change, most recently listing that the bout will indeed take place on Sunday, April 3rd._


----------



## music mania

AlexfromAus said:


> Voting night one for AJ v Edge and the Stone Cold segment/match. Either of those > Lesnar v Roman.


But Edge vs AJ Styles is on night 2 now


----------



## Damned




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Damned said:


> View attachment 119280


So Saturday night is basically pointless then. The only worthwhile thing is Austin and KO. Night 1 is absolutely atrocious outside if that segment. Good to know that I can pretty much skip night 1.

*SmackDown Women’s Championship Match*
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey

*Raw Women’s Championship Match*
Becky Lynch (c) vs. Bianca Belair

*"The KO Show"*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin to confront Kevin Owens

Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz & Logan Paul 

Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin

*SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match*
The Usos (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs


----------



## postmoderno

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> So Saturday night is basically pointless then. The only worthwhile thing is Austin and KO. Night 1 is absolutely atrocious outside if that segment. Good to know that I can pretty much skip night 1.
> 
> *SmackDown Women’s Championship Match*
> Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
> 
> *Raw Women’s Championship Match*
> Becky Lynch (c) vs. Bianca Belair
> 
> *"The KO Show"*
> "Stone Cold" Steve Austin to confront Kevin Owens
> 
> Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz & Logan Paul
> 
> Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin
> 
> *SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match*
> The Usos (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs


wow, that looks horrid. Odd to have both women's matches on the same night too imo.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

postmoderno said:


> wow, that looks horrid. Odd to have both women's matches on the same night too imo.


Agree, Sunday looks much better, I will probably skip Saturday and watch the Austin segment afterwards, now if they were to put Rollins and presumably Cody on Saturday I would be interested


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Actually Saturday got a lot more interesting with the addition of Seth and presumably Cody


----------



## RainmakerV2

No way lmao. Saturday is way more loaded than Sunday. Both women's title matches, Cody vs. Seth, Austin and Owens, Corbin and Drew will probably have a good match too.

Sunday is full of circus matches that will probably be utter cluster fucks. Not saying bad, but they have the potential to be. A tag title match we've seen 10 times and a throwaway women's tag titles match. Edge and AJ will probably be pretty good but I think people need to temper their expectations, this isn't 2009. And Roman and Brocks matches are usually hit or miss depending on how they're clicking that night.


----------



## bmack086

I would assume it comes down to if you like women’s wrestling or not. I don’t, so night 1 for me is basically just Seth’s match and the KO segment.

From a selfish, fan only point of view, I really wish this were just a one night event. There really is a lot of garbage on both nights.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

If Edge and Styles would be on Night 1. I wouldnt watch Night 2 tbh. Night 1 looks more interesting imo.


----------

